# Busbelastung



## Pilami (28 Juli 2004)

Hallo,

Ich stehe momentan vor der Aufgabe einen Profibus Inbetriebzunehmen der aus 78 Slave-Teilnehmer und 18 HMI`s (MP270, TP170) besteht. Das ganze wird von einer 416-2 "betreut". Der Profibus wird auf 4 Segmente mit Repeatern verteilt. Die Gesammtkabellänge beträgt etwa 600m.

Nun meine konkrete Frage: Wie ist das Datenaufkommen zu bewerten? Bei der Hälfte der Slave`s ist ein Datenaufkommen >50Bytes zu erwarten. Geplante Zykluszeit soll 1,5 Mbaute betragen.

Kann man irgendwie die Buszykluszeit berechnen und welchen Einfluß haben die Repeater?

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Antworten
Lothar


----------



## plc_tippser (28 Juli 2004)

Das kommt drauf an, wie viel EAs an den Slaves hängen und wie groß die Kommunikation zu den OP´s ist. Du kannst nach dem Projektieren auf dem Mastersystem die theoretischen Zeiten einsehen. Die normale und die maximale Zykluszeit.

Gruß pt


----------



## Balou (28 Juli 2004)

Moin

Naj sind ne ganze Menge Slaves Ich würde versuchen die OP an die 2 Schnittstelle der CPU zu hänge die kann ja endweder MPI oder Profibus und darüber auch zu Programmieren.
Die OP's Arbeiten ja net Im SPS Zyklus (PAA,PAE) somit hast du den Vorteil das deine Datenkommunikation mit den E/A Slaves besser wird und du auch bei einem Stationsausfall weiter Daten Austauschen kannst mit den OP's .

MfG Balou


----------



## smoe (28 Juli 2004)

Gab es da nicht mal ein gratis Tool von Siemens zum Berechnen? Ich glaube es war ein excel progi.

Aber 97 Teilnehmer auf einem DP ist schon ne ordentliche Menge!! Und 50 Bytes ist für einen Profibus DP Slave auch nicht wenig.

smoe


----------



## Ralle (29 Juli 2004)

OP an MPI ist auch ratsamer, beim Ausfall des Profibus oder Defekt eines Slave steigt meistens alles aus, Fehlermeldungen über OP gibts dann nicht (Fehlerhafter Slave etc.).


----------



## Pilami (29 Juli 2004)

Hallo,

vielen Dank erstmal für eure Antworten.
Auf die Maßnahme mit dem MPI für die OP`s waren wir auch gekommen, aber es stellte sich die Frage ob auch beim MPI Repeater eingesetzt werden können, da sich die max. Entfernung zwischen den OP`s auch >300m betragen wird. Die maximale Länge beträgt ja sonst lediglich 50m, in Außnahmefällen auch mal 100m, aber mehr...?

@smoe: Gibt es da irgeneinen Link?

Lothar


----------



## Martin Glarner (29 Juli 2004)

Hallo 

Hier ein Link für die max.Länge der MPI-Netze
http://www4.ad.siemens.de/WW/llisap...query=12907719&searchinprim=0&nodeid0=4000024

und im Anhang das ältere Tool für die Berechung der Reaktionszeit eines Profibus Netzes.

Falls die Reaktionszeit nicht ausreicht, kann ein weiterer Profibus-Master (IM467) eingesetzt werden.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (29 Juli 2004)

Hallo Lothar,

für Profibus und MPI können die selben Hardwarekomponenten verwendet werden, das gilt auch für Repeater.

Je nach Anordnung der Busteinehmer könnte vielleicht auch ein Stern-Repeater hilfreich sein? http://www.dia-log.de/


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## plc_tippser (30 Juli 2004)

Pilami schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> vielen Dank erstmal für eure Antworten.
> Auf die Maßnahme mit dem MPI für die OP`s waren wir auch gekommen, aber es stellte sich die Frage ob auch beim MPI Repeater eingesetzt werden können, da sich die max. Entfernung zwischen den OP`s auch >300m betragen wird. Die maximale Länge beträgt ja sonst lediglich 50m, in Außnahmefällen auch mal 100m, aber mehr...?
> ...



Anwendungsbereich des RS 485-Repeaters
Ein RS 485-Repeater verstärkt Datensignale auf Busleitungen und koppelt
Bussegmente.
Sie benötigen einen RS 485-Repeater, wenn:
 mehr als 32 Stationen am Bus angeschlossen sind,
 Bussegmente am Bus erdfrei betrieben werden sollen oder
 die maximale Leitungslänge eines Segments überschritten wird (siehe
Tabelle 4-1).
Tabelle 4-1 Maximale Leitungslänge eines Segments
Baudrate Max. Leitungslänge eines Segments (in m)
9,6 bis 187,5 kBaud 1000
500 kBaud 400
1,5 MBaud 200
3 bis 12 MBaud 100

Gefunden im Handbuch der Dezentralen Peripherie

gruß pt


----------



## Heinz (10 September 2004)

Hallo,
und wenn die Leitungswege zu lang werden LWL Strecken einplanen.

Es gibt Wandler Lichtwelle nach Kupfer zum Aufstecken.


----------



## Pilami (13 September 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

der Bus läuft inzwischen mit 1,5Mb stabil. Ich habe beide Kanäle als Profibus konfiguriert. Der Bus weist eine Länge von 720m auf und ist mit insgesamt fünf Repeatern auf 2 PB-Stränge aufgeteilt, realisiert.

LWL stand auch mal zur Debatte, es würde in der Tat viele Vorteile bringen. Leider sind LWL-Komponenten nicht in der Freigabeliste des Kunden.
Probleme gab es letzendlich noch mit den 12 vorgesehenen Servicesteckdosen für das Anbinden eines PG`s an der Linie. Wir haben jetzt aktive Servicesteckdosen der Firma Indu-Sol verwendet, sodass die Stichleitungen, die jeweils an den Servicesteckdosen entstanden wären, keine Rolle mehr spielen.


----------



## Heinz (13 September 2004)

Hallo,
schade, dass sich der Kunde nicht überreden ließ LWL einzusetzen, wäre die technisch bessere Lösung als 5 Repeater einzusetzen.

Aber des Kundenwille ist sein Himmelreich.


----------

